# Cuauhtemoc Monterrey clear glass bottle



## phunckman (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all, New poster. My Dad used to collect old bottles. We used to go out walking in the woods in Massachusetts and had a few old dumps we knew about. Too bad they got dug up for new construction and we never really explored them. Only have a few old bottles from them. Anyhow, the hobby lives on and I've been picking up neat old bottles over the years and bottling my homebrew into them. This one I don't know anything about. I found it in the desert outside of Santa Fe, New Mexico. Can't find much online. One person on eBay claiming it's very old and rare, but they don't seem reputable. Anyone actually know? It says "CUAUHTEMOC MONTERREY" on the front, with "MARCA REGISTRADA" underneath it. Then there is a 4 and an 11 on the bottom. Cheers,Eliot


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 27, 2014)

the soda you show in your photo. looks Mexican, to me ,the words look Spanish . and I do believe its a soda they make even today .  that bottle is a machine made . 1940s or 50 ?


----------



## phunckman (Dec 8, 2014)

It's definitely Mexican. The name is Cuauhtemoc. Monterrey is a city in northern Mexico. Marca registrada means trademarked or whatever. I was wondering more about the history of the soda and when the bottle might be from. You think 40s or 50s? That would be pretty neat. Would like to know more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 9, 2014)

My Toulouse book of marks doesn't state much just Cartel Vidriera Monterrey as the maker. Maybe you can get something from that.


----------



## phunckman (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow, that looks pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. The MV mark on the bottom of the bottle confirms that that's the maker. Looks like an interesting outfit. Was one of the first manufactured glass bottle makers in Mexico (1909). Some sources I just looked at said it was done by 50s, others make it sound like it still exists. I'll believe that it's 40s or 50s, makes sense based on some of what I just read. Thanks guys!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2014)

This looks like a decent history and it may be earlier than that.http://www.fundingunivers...vo-s-a-de-c-v-history/


----------



## phunckman (Dec 10, 2014)

Good digging!! Thanks, that's really neat. This is one of my favorite bottles I've found now.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are some thoughts. Looking at the base (I would like better pictures) it seams an earlier Owens machine with the heavy bottom. When did the maker get newer machine and what about the brewery? Those are still questions for me. I'm thinking back to the late 20's or early 30's until I'm told differently.Are you from Mexico or a boarder US state?


----------

